# Hi from Georgia



## omb76 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys, wanted to take a second to introduce myself.  I live in Cartersville, GA which is just a little northwest of Atlanta.  I started turning pens this past Fall, and have been totally addicted ever since!  Have recently branched out into bottle stoppers and getting ready to turn my first peppermill this weekend.  Also made my first pendant this past weekend and I can see that there will be more of those coming!

I've been checking out the site and have got some great information from ya'll.  I've attached a couple of pictures of pens I've done too. 

Hopefully be chatting with ya'll some more!
Dave


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Dave! Your pen look very well done, Looking forward to see more.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome and it looks like you are doing great work already. You will find many helpful and very friendly people around here. Make sure you check out the library as there are many useful tips and tricks there.


----------



## twoofakind (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks good. Where in Cartersville are you? Your probably only twenty miles or so from me.
Andy


----------



## omb76 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys.   I'm going to have to join woodturners anonymous pretty soon, this is definitely addictive!  

Andy, I'm just a little north of Cartersville off 41, but work in Kennesaw off Chastain.


----------



## Longfellow (Jul 27, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome from Sunny St. Cloud, Fla. Home of beautiful Florida woods


----------



## hewunch (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction... er um.. Group, yeah, group. I am just ~ 3.5 hrs from you in Ware Shoals, SC


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, Dave. Very glad to see another Georgian joing in the fun. 

Be sure to check out the Southeast Group and come to the 'party' over at Woodcraft on Holcomb Bridge Road near the river. The information about the meetings is posted here on the Forum. http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=76

Looking forward to seeing you here and at the meetings.


----------



## papaturner (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome from Buchanan,GA. btw the pens look good.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome from Tennessee! BTW nice pens, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Dave, good looking pens.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome Dave! Great looking pens. You are ready to contribute to this forum with pen skills like that.

I am including a link to a PDF file that goes over many aspects of pen turning from finish - to pens - to tools - to methods etc. It is not in detail but a good overview for pen turning. You are beyond most of this but some of it might be helpful.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42446

There will be some new links coming in the next few weeks, so stay tuned.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome from Cumming, GA


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to this addiction from the mitten, theres' not a more sharing, caring group of people on the internet.


----------



## watchman7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome from Cumming, GA.


----------



## omb76 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes and helpful links!  I'll contribute my limited knowledge when I can and looking forward to learning alot from you guys.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## twoofakind (Jul 29, 2009)

Small world. I live off of 41 in Acworth and work off of Chastain in Kennesaw.


----------

